# BIZZ wird eingestellt. "Fass ohne Boden" ist Vergangenheit.



## Alex.B (11 November 2007)

BIZZ war für sein "Fass ohne Boden" bekannt. Seit Monaten wird dort eigentlich so gut wie nur noch über Auto aufmotzen berichtet. Das Fass war schon lange kein Thema mehr.

Zum Jahresbeginn 2008 wird BIZZ nun entgültig bei kabel eins eingestellt.


----------



## Der Jurist (11 November 2007)

*AW: BIZZ wird eingestellt. "Fass ohne Boden" ist Vergangenheit.*

Wenn das Fass leer ist, ist besser wenn die Sendung eingestellt wird. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: BIZZ wird eingestellt. "Fass ohne Boden" ist Vergangenheit.*

Hier übrigens Quellen wo das steht.

http://www.dwdl.de/article/news_13356,00.html
http://www.quotenmeter.de/index.php?newsid=23396


----------

